# IWB Holster for PT140 Pro



## centexhunter (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey everyone. New to the board here. I am searching for a good inside the waistband holster for the PT140 Pro. Just looking for some opinions and general prices. I have been reading some good things about the Crossbreed Super Tuck, but don't necessarily want to make a $65+ mistake (although I have read that they offer a two week try it guarantee). Anyway, all opinions are wanted and appreciated. For reference, I am a larger guy around the middle (5'10, 245), so the opinion of anyone of a similar body type would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance for any and all replies.


----------

